# CMS & CMMS Courses



## Carbon-14 (22 Feb 2006)

Looking at the Sig Op Trg Calendar for CFSCE.  There's a few courses for CMS Operator and CMMS Operator.  I was hoping someone could give a brief syllabus on those courses?  I don't know have access to the DIN to look into it myself.  Anyone been on either of these courses and have thoughts they want to share?


----------

